
George Lucas reveals his plan for Star Wars 7 through 9–and it was awful - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/06/george-lucas-reveals-his-plan-for-star-wars-7-through-9-and-it-was-awful/
======
jasonvorhe
I don't believe it for a second. George Lucas is just a grumpy old person with
a grudge against the Star Wars fanbase since they didn't like his fiddling
with the originals and his prequels. This is just telling to enrage a few more
fans.

~~~
slowmovintarget
> Search your feelings: You know it’s true, because of how stupid it is

------
seba_dos1
I'd love to see it.

------
jacknews
Absolute power ... ?

